# Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show and Racing February 18th



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show and Swap Meet



Merchants Square Mall

1901 S 12th st 

Allentown Pa 18103

http://www.valleygoto.com


All Scales HO-1/32-1/24

February 18th 2012

Saturday 10am to 3pm



New, Used and Vintage Slot Cars, Parts and more.

Aurora, Carrera,Revell, Autoworld, TJets,Slot.It,Ninco Customs and more.

Dealers from 4 states


ECHORR SS RACE AT 10.30AM ON GRAY TKO

NOSTALGIA CLASS RACE AT 2PM ON SCHOOLHOUSE RD WIZZ TRACK



SPONSERS..
Valley Rail Train and Hobbies-$50.00 Cash Prize + Trophies
http://www.mostslotcars.com


TABLES AVAILABLE $25.00 AT DOOR.7AM FIRST COME BASIS **TABLES ONLY $20.00 PRE-PAID**



Admission $5.00

Early Buyers 8.30am $10.00

Racing free with paid admission.

Trophies ,Door Prizes,

Vendor Tables $20.00 in advance.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

2 tables please. Thanks Kevin :thumbsup:

See you all there. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll be there with Auto Worlds drag track for all to enjoy.
looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Joe and Al, I did get your message.. Glad to have ya..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I gotta try and get there, Its my weekend to work, but I'll see if I can't swing something around. Really wanted to catch up with you guys.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hey Seth, Hope you can make it. The show keeps growing and we hope to keep adding more items. We can get up to 170 tables in the hall. :hat: Lots of room to grow..But if you make it stop by and say HI.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Kevin, please let me know if I sent you a payment. I truly can't remember, thanks.

I'll get it right out if I didn't.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Sent in for my tables...I am ready to go!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am hoping to have the new drag timer up and running at the show for those interested in how it works. it is being said that regular t-jets, original Aurora AFX and LL "M" cars will not register on the system. we shall see.
it appears cars need to have traction magnets installed to activate the sensor.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> I am hoping to have the new drag timer up and running at the show for those interested in how it works. it is being said that regular t-jets, original Aurora AFX and LL "M" cars will not register on the system. we shall see.
> it appears cars need to have traction magnets installed to activate the sensor.


Good deal Al. See ya there :dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I am really hoping to get to this show. I enjoyed it last time. And since I can't get to the Superbowl show, I am suffering slot car show withdrawal...

--rick


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob and I will be there.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And none of you guys better be packing up early, I won't get there till about 1:00.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Same here, I have to work Sat. Hopefully I can make it be for they close.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

BUMP UP. be sure to mark your calendar


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

I plan on being there Kevin...can I bring along flyers for the America On Wheels Show on April 14??


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

looking forward to go to the lehigh show, like i said in a post, getting out of 1/24 slot and jumping into ho. what should i exspect at this show, im looking for magnets cars stuff and fray stuff, is there alot of that stuff there. thanks brett. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave R, I think it is advisable to bring flyers early so the early birds get a chance at em. Kevin has always been agreeable to promoting anything that isn't in direct competition with his events.

brett, there will be a wonderful plethora of slot car parts and complete cars from many superb vendors. if you have large scale stuff you need to sell, bring it and talk with folks.

See Y'all There!


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

Flyers are no problem and we have a few new vendors plus all the usual past vendors. So the show is growing . We will have tables the day of show for $25.00 at the door and people are encourgaed to bring stuff to sell,trade etc. 

See you all the weekend..

Kevin 

Call 610-440-0487 with questions


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ValleyRailTrain said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Flyers are no problem and we have a few new vendors plus all the usual past vendors. So the show is growing . We will have tables the day of show for $25.00 at the door and people are encourgaed to bring stuff to sell,trade etc.
> 
> ...


Kevin you will have to fill in your last name on my check cause I din't know it lol.

See you guys sat am :dude:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hey Joe No problem I will take care of item. 

For Future reference its BOND. K BOND 007. lol :dude:


----------



## jmcafx (Feb 19, 2009)

I will be there! Never been to any slot shows.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Glad to hear your coming JMAFX. Hope you enjoy it. Lots of great people and slots. A great way to enjoy the hobby.:thumbsup: Welcome .


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Never been to Allentown, is merchant square mall a mall or is it a hall, just so I now what to look for, thanks brett


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

It is not a mall as you think of a mall, but rather a very large building with small shops. It is at the end of Vultee Ave. right over the railroad tracks. Once you cross the RR tracks, you are pretty much in it's parking lot. The road ends here.

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

time to get there!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Just about to Leave BKLYN for the show !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I decided not to go at the last minute because I've been under the weather the past few days. Hope all you guys have a good show!

Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Had a blast and huge turnout as far as I seen.

Thanks to Kevin for putting it together and Al for bringing the drag strip for all to play with and to Hiram and the ECHOR guys for bringing they're track too.

Got a boat load here


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very cool crowd in attendance and might have converted some to drag race fans.
sold two AW drag strips and numerous cars.
all the usual suspects were in attendance and the ECHORRs guys put on a tremendous race that was the center of attention most of the day.
of course Kevin hosted a race in his store on the SchoolHouse course and there was heated competiton there for the prize money.
congratulations to all who raced, i think everyone was satisfied with their performance and happy with the outcome of the races. 
Kevin indicated that the door was the best so far and thinks that the word is spreading and more vendors will be signing up for each consecutive show.
pretty soon there won't be room to set up the drag strip. LOL

don't forget Hanks April Fun Run, Saturday April 28 2012 in the wonderful Blue Comets Motorcycle Club hall in beautiful Skippack PA.
hope to see you there.

.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

I wanted to thank everyone who attended and participated in the last Lehigh Valley Slot Show. As Al said this was our best show so far. We had our best atendance and did have a few new vendors. The crowd was strong till 1.30 and right up till end. I did have a few vendors state this was one of their best shows ever and 2 who said that they have never sold more ever at any other show. 

We have set the next date for November 3rd 2012 this way to avoid any other shows and ECHORR events. We made that mistake once. We do hope to continue to grow the show. We hope to add more vendors and are interested in adding more racing . If anyone has a race track they would like to bring"any scale" Please contact me. The hall is over 10,000 sqaure feet and we have plenty of room to add on. 

I would also like to thank ECHORR for hosting their track and Running their SS race in the Hall. We did have tropies and Cash Prizes and racing was strong.

I would also like to thank everyone who participated in our race at Valley Rail Trains on the Schoolhouse Rd Wizz track. Racing was good and I apprecaite the lesson and patience of everyone. This was my first offical race and my first time as a marshal. We did get through it and hopefully ever had a good time. There was definetly a learning curve for me... But I enjoyed it and will be setting up some more races in the future.

But once again I extend a thank you to everyone, Hank,Al,Scott,Henry,Hirum,Derreck,Harry,Ellion,Ken,Doug,Tom,and all the others who help to make this event a success. 

Kevin and Charlotte.

Kevin


----------

